# Chokes



## Chross16 (Aug 1, 2010)

hey guys...

Just thinking about different things for upcoming duck season. I have seen a lot of different chokes being advertised and was curious what you guys thought. I mostly hunt over decoys in a pothole. I currently use my factory benelli choke (modified). I was wondering what you guys use etc. Appreciate the input!!

Cheers,

chris :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You wont find better consistent patterns than with a Drakekiller. Mine never leaves my gun.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Same here I have DrakeKillers on both of my shotguns and they stay there all season long.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Get a patternmaster....you wont regret it. I have one on my 10,12 and 20. Never leaves my gun, doesn't matter if im dove hunting, skeet shooting, etc.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

drake killer...


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Have any of you guys tried a Kick's choke tube? And where do you find the drake killer tube? I haven't heard of them before. What size do you use for field hunting ducks and geese?

thanks
Dan


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

I use 3" Faststeel #2's for both. I buy couple cases of it every year. Great for decoying honkers and quackers



cedarsedge said:


> Have any of you guys tried a Kick's choke tube? And where do you find the drake killer tube? I haven't heard of them before. What size do you use for field hunting ducks and geese?
> 
> thanks
> Dan


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

cedarsedge said:


> Have any of you guys tried a Kick's choke tube? And where do you find the drake killer tube? I haven't heard of them before. What size do you use for field hunting ducks and geese?
> 
> thanks
> Dan


www.drakekiller.com 
Kevin makes the tube for your barrel. I use 3' BB's pretty much all year, because you can find good deals on them. Kevin will give you a list of the shells that work the best.

I used to use a patternmaster before my drakekiller and wouldnt even think about going back.


----------



## Chross16 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate the feedback so far!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah PatternMasters don't compare to DrakeKillers at all. PM's are junk!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There is a strong following here for the drakekillers, it's hard to find a negative comment.

Like bigblackfoot, I shoot 3' BB federals out of my drakekillers and it's $99/case to your door...hard to beat. This is maybe my 4-5th year shooting the same shell with the tube and they fold....considering you still have to hit the bird. :thumb:

I have drakekillers in my SBE2 and Beretta O/U.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Never heard about this line of chokes. I'm a 100% Patternmaster guy....been shooting them for almost 10 years and it's never let me down. I guess a guys gotta shoot with what he's comfortable with and what makes them drop.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Have any of you guys tried a Kick's choke tube


I have a Kicks full in one of my 870's and it shoots Winchester Supremes and drylocks quite well in all shot sises. Not a super tight pattern but really perfect for in close over decoys to extended ranges. When I patterned it I couldn't bealiev the number of rouge pellets it retained in the pattern compared to my factory chokes. I bought My brother a Foiles strait heat last year and wow.........it's not for everyone however if you don't like chaseing cripples its the way to go!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nothing can beat Drake Killer Choke Tubes period. I have bagged ducks that were pushing 70-80 yards with it. Contact Kevin asap and you'll be droping birds at distances you cannot believe in no time. :sniper:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Drakekiller


----------

